# Major difference bewteen "blackstrap" & general unsulphured molasses near harvest?



## OldAK-MTF907 (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm just wondering if the stock factory store bought unsulphured molasses is as good, or is possibly lacking anything compared to one specifically titled "blackstrap" unsulphured molasses? Do they both benefit the soil the same & help before harvest?


----------



## Gaz29 (Sep 13, 2017)

OldAK-MTF907 said:


> I'm just wondering if the stock factory store bought unsulphured molasses is as good, or is possibly lacking anything compared to one specifically titled "blackstrap" unsulphured molasses? Do they both benefit the soil the same & help before harvest?


It's a brand of molasses, any unsululphered molasses is good for plants.. hope this helps.!? Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 13, 2017)

OldAK-MTF907 said:


> Do they both benefit the soil the same & help before harvest?


Neither _help near harvest
a good soil build feeds the micro's, they dont need any more
if they are not properly fed, or are killed by the time you near harvest.....its too late_


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 13, 2017)

Black strap molasses is used in compost teas because it feeds two sides. Bacteria and fungi. Black strap is mostly carbon with some sugar. 

Sulfur in high concentrations will kill bacteria and fungi. Regular molasses is mostly sugar and it'll mainly feeds bacteria. Not fungi. 

A whole lot better choice then regular molasses is pure organic Cane sugar. The stuff they make molasses out of. It'll make bacteria explode when used in tea. Fungi eats protein. Not sugar. To multiply those guys fish liquid is used. Or some other protein. To grow both, mix cane sugar with the fish.

Long story short. Sulfur molasses isn't a good choice for a soil amendment.


----------



## OldAK-MTF907 (Sep 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Neither _help near harvest
> a good soil build feeds the micro's, they dont need any more
> if they are not properly fed, or are killed by the time you near harvest.....its too late_


That sounds....hard to believe I guess I would say, (just the "doesn't help near harvest" part) since the plants continue in their respective soil they've been in, feeding the micro herd seems like it would have some benefit, in veg., flower, pre harvest, etc....weird. All input is appreciated though, thanks


----------



## OldAK-MTF907 (Sep 13, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Black strap molasses is used in compost teas because it feeds two sides. Bacteria and fungi. Black strap is mostly carbon with some sugar.
> 
> Sulfur in high concentrations will kill bacteria and fungi. Regular molasses is mostly sugar and it'll mainly feeds bacteria. Not fungi.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, gotcha. Haven't gotten into any fish related proteins as of yet because I guess I haven't found any need...well other than as a compliment to the organic compost I more or less freehand, I'm pretty sure I add some sort of "fish meal" in there. 

And pure organic cane sugar eh? Yeah, I've wondered if going that route rather than using the by product/sum of cane sugar (molasses) would be of more use, after reading the usual myriad internet ideas/theory's...hmmm, so iyo (in your opinion) would adding a tablespoon or 2 per gallon benefit/feed the soil fungi?


----------



## OldAK-MTF907 (Sep 13, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> It's a brand of molasses, any unsululphered molasses is good for plants.. hope this helps.!? Happy growing
> Gaz


Yeah...cool. Thanks, kinda what I figured. Have ya heard of using pure organic cane sugar (like mentioned below) in lieu of molasses? That sounds interesting! I might have to experiment w that a bit! Thanks btw!


----------



## OldAK-MTF907 (Sep 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Neither _help near harvest
> a good soil build feeds the micro's, they dont need any more
> if they are not properly fed, or are killed by the time you near harvest.....its too late_


Oh also I guess "near harvest" is a bit subjective...I meant a few weeks (2-3 1/2 ish)


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 23, 2017)

In an active aerated composte tea, bacteria are free to move about, eat as they see fit. In soil, they are rather confined. They dont. They are playing zone and its a pretty small zone. Molasses at this point is like pouring a lead blanket on them. They should also have plenty of food once in your soil, molasses is redundant. Its only beneficial use at this point would be aact. If you want to pump your plant full of sugar near harvest, nectar for the gods aphrodites extraction is digested milk powder. A short chain sugar the plant can take in at the root and immediately put to good use. Its also chock full of calcium. That paired with herculean harvest (liquid bone meal) is a damn fine way to finish a plant off. Sugar and rock weight.


----------



## OldAK-MTF907 (Sep 24, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> In an active aerated composte tea, bacteria are free to move about, eat as they see fit. In soil, they are rather confined. They dont. They are playing zone and its a pretty small zone. Molasses at this point is like pouring a lead blanket on them. They should also have plenty of food once in your soil, molasses is redundant. Its only beneficial use at this point would be aact. If you want to pump your plant full of sugar near harvest, nectar for the gods aphrodites extraction is digested milk powder. A short chain sugar the plant can take in at the root and immediately put to good use. Its also chock full of calcium. That paired with herculean harvest (liquid bone meal) is a damn fine way to finish a plant off. Sugar and rock weight.


Sure, that makes sense. And no kiddin' huh? So what direct, absolute benefits have you personally experienced with the "nectar o' the gods/herculean extr." products prior to yield? Bulkier yields/buds? Or just general healthier or more trich coverage? I'll definitely at least do some online research & if I see enough positive reviews (naturally somewhat depending on the price also) may purchase both. I'd love to get something that allows them to pack on more dense girth than my thumb-ish sized circumference once finely dried & manicured! Thanks & I'll be checking in frequently for a response!


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 24, 2017)

OldAK-MTF907 said:


> Sure, that makes sense. And no kiddin' huh? So what direct, absolute benefits have you personally experienced with the "nectar o' the gods/herculean extr." products prior to yield? Bulkier yields/buds? Or just general healthier or more trich coverage? I'll definitely at least do some online research & if I see enough positive reviews (naturally somewhat depending on the price also) may purchase both. I'd love to get something that allows them to pack on more dense girth than my thumb-ish sized circumference once finely dried & manicured! Thanks & I'll be checking in frequently for a response!


The bottles are not answers to a problem, they are tools. Proper use, the knoweledge of how, when and why will will determine your finished product. Buy them. Or dont. Dosnt matter to me. 








Those 2 videos are long but excellent resources. Ive watched both of them several times. The ocg channel has a few other great vids. Any of the harley smith npk videos are awesome as well.


----------



## Dr. Who (Sep 25, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> In an active aerated composte tea, bacteria are free to move about, eat as they see fit. In soil, they are rather confined. They dont. They are playing zone and its a pretty small zone. Molasses at this point is like pouring a lead blanket on them. They should also have plenty of food once in your soil, molasses is redundant. Its only beneficial use at this point would be aact. If you want to pump your plant full of sugar near harvest, nectar for the gods aphrodites extraction is digested milk powder. A short chain sugar the plant can take in at the root and immediately put to good use. Its also chock full of calcium. That paired with herculean harvest (liquid bone meal) is a damn fine way to finish a plant off. Sugar and rock weight.


Other then the liquid bone meal. + REP!
Why all the P? 

Molasses use near the end is another old school hippie myth!


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 25, 2017)

OldAK-MTF907 said:


> That sounds....hard to believe I guess I would say, (just the "doesn't help near harvest" part) since the plants continue in their respective soil they've been in, feeding the micro herd seems like it would have some benefit, in veg., flower, pre harvest, etc....weird. All input is appreciated though, thanks


check out the most experienced growers here, they dont pour molasses into their soil.
its always the same groups that do though, check the plant issues threads...they're all in that section.

if there is any benefit it is negated by the food stuff that isnt used in the soil. your plant doesnt eat molasses. 
your plants grow to their weakest resource. If you dont have temp/rh control, hid lights, and proper air exchange/c02
those beasts are dying anyways, molasses wont do it. if molasses made bigger better buds we all would be using it universally.
its cheap and easy, be no reason not to try it.
a handful of compost will go a hundred times further than a spoonful of molasses to feed micro beasts. if the addition of anything makes your weed better for you by all means do it, its part of the fun learning.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 25, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Other then the liquid bone meal. + REP!
> Why all the P?
> 
> Molasses use near the end is another old school hippie myth!


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 26, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


>


I'm betting once again...... last thing some growers do to improve their weed is
to employ proper controls? ac, dehuey, light, heat, air/c02. thats where the _trick_ is aye
Liquid Fan=_no need to increase air movement_, 
works well with the Mold No More spray line and the 
CFL Bud Stacker nutes


----------



## Dr. Who (Sep 26, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


>


Hmm, Don't have sound in the pc anymore......Gotta get a sound card today....

Not a fan of the overpriced Nectar of profit gods.........So easy to do just as good if not better for less and with far less bottles.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 26, 2017)

Don't some molasses also provide a good ratio of Ca and Mg? I used to use brer rabbit brand because of the high Ca and Mg. And would sulphered molasses do anything for terpene enhancement? I thought I read higher sulphur levels could bring them out. I only added it to teas and my compost piles, never directly to a pot.

Beer rabbit label.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I'm betting once again...... last thing some growers do to improve their weed is
> to employ proper controls? ac, dehuey, light, heat, air/c02. thats where the _trick_ is aye
> Liquid Fan=_no need to increase air movement_,
> works well with the Mold No More spray line and the
> CFL Bud Stacker nutes


Ive been using these nutes for about a year now to great effect. No complaints with yield, quality or health. Its a calcium based line of pre digested soil amendments making them available for immediate use. Its like super soil that you can adjust and spoon feed to pretty good accuracy. Salts and acids are going to form and build up to some degree, why not neutralize them with something thats beneficial to the plant and microbes? 
As far ar enviroment being the last thing growers change, sometimes its just not that easy. Im in a situation where there isnt a way i could run an ac or dehuey, let alone both. I have 1 outlet in my basement of which to run my lights, intake, exhaust and fans. I share that outlet with my washing machine. Piss with the cock ya got right? 
What are your thoughts on organic bio stimulants?


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 26, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Don't some molasses also provide a good ratio of Ca and Mg? I used to use brer rabbit brand because of the high Ca and Mg. And would sulphered molasses do anything for terpene enhancement? I thought I read higher sulphur levels could bring them out. I only added it to teas and my compost piles, never directly to a pot.
> 
> Beer rabbit label.


absolutely, but along with other stuff no dirt needs?

these same elements are available in a handful of compost, or rabbit poop, or all kinds of plant food items.
you hit it right on with *"never directly to a pot"*


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 26, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Ive been using these nutes for about a year now to great effect. No complaints with yield, quality or health. Its a calcium based line of pre digested soil amendments making them available for immediate use. Its like super soil that you can adjust and spoon feed to pretty good accuracy. Salts and acids are going to form and build up to some degree, why not neutralize them with something thats beneficial to the plant and microbes?
> As far ar enviroment being the last thing growers change, sometimes its just not that easy. Im in a situation where there isnt a way i could run an ac or dehuey, let alone both. I have 1 outlet in my basement of which to run my lights, intake, exhaust and fans. I share that outlet with my washing machine. Piss with the cock ya got right?
> What are your thoughts on organic bio stimulants?


I hear ya. I say if it works well for you change nothing. Its all very subjective, from one user to another, so if you and yours love it you're doing it right. 
I know that no matter what we add or trick to a plant will grow to its weakest resource. No matter how much nutrient is provided
for instance high temps will always adversely affect results and more of anything but the needed resource wont help that issue.

I like organic bio stim, and I know it occurs naturally in healthy compost so thats what I use. I got no knowledge about bottled ones, though I did use, until it was gone, two bags of beneficial bacteria(forgot the names), but havent for years. I saw no difference with the addition so I didnt continue. like when I add calcium, or sulphur, or anything now my plants fail. I think I'm at a sweet spot in soil.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 26, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Don't some molasses also provide a good ratio of Ca and Mg? I used to use brer rabbit brand because of the high Ca and Mg. And would sulphered molasses do anything for terpene enhancement? I thought I read higher sulphur levels could bring them out. I only added it to teas and my compost piles, never directly to a pot.
> 
> Beer rabbit label.


Yeah, if properly digested. Which it wont be if watered into soil.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I hear ya. I say if it works well for you change nothing. Its all very subjective, from one user to another, so if you and yours love it you're doing it right.
> I know that no matter what we add or trick to a plant will grow to its weakest resource. No matter how much nutrient is provided
> for instance high temps will always adversely affect results and more of anything but the needed resource wont help that issue.
> 
> I like organic bio stim, and I know it occurs naturally in healthy compost so thats what I use. I got no knowledge about bottled ones, though I did use, until it was gone, two bags of beneficial bacteria(forgot the names), but havent for years. I saw no difference with the addition so I didnt continue. like when I add calcium, or sulphur, or anything now my plants fail. I think I'm at a sweet spot in soil.


Amino acids to chelate the calcium as well as open calcium ion channels. No nitrates and juuust enough k. If given the choice, she will take k all day. Nftg has a product called bloom khaos. Used as a foliar spray, it drives the plants hunger for calcium, So much to the point where if you dont supplement enough, you will see signs of deficiency overnight. Start using it a week before flower, then 2 weeks into as a foliar. Water in from there out. The lateral branching and bud site developement is unreal. Ive only just started using the bk, mostly because of the fear instilled by the owner of the company. I wanted to make sure i had my shit dialed in. It may work too good! The 2 in the back are bodhi more cowbell (gsc fc x 88' g-13 hp) this cut takes alot of time and patience to develope what i like to see in a canopy. This is the first run with bk and it made my efforts look minuscule. No joke. Without it, i would be able to see straight through, even with scrog training. Under the screen turned into a free for all and all 4 i ended up having to prune back alot to keep things from getting ugly. Well see if it amounts to yield or spreads the same coat thinner. I also had 2 clones i had to take in flower that were taking a long time to recover and fill out. After a failed project, they were the only thing i had close enough to flower. Transplant, hammered with calcium and bk foliar did in a week what i had been working on for a month. Even if it dosnt translate to yield, its a definite shot in the arm with the added bonus of calcium hardiness.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 26, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Don't some molasses also provide a good ratio of Ca and Mg? I used to use brer rabbit brand because of the high Ca and Mg. And would sulphered molasses do anything for terpene enhancement? I thought I read higher sulphur levels could bring them out. I only added it to teas and my compost piles, never directly to a pot.
> 
> Beer rabbit label.


Yes. On top of which any decent carbohydrate at flower will help. It doesn't have to be molasses. Organic cane sugar works. The unprocessed brown stuff.

I use molasses. Only once after midway of flowering. I use far less than what people say to use. Half teaspoon per gallon.

I also use it and mighty spray any fresh soil I mixed and going to let sit for a bit.


----------



## OldAK-MTF907 (Sep 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> absolutely, but along with other stuff no dirt needs?
> 
> these same elements are available in a handful of compost, or rabbit poop, or all kinds of plant food items.
> you hit it right on with *"never directly to a pot"*


Good stuff, as always I attempt to keep the beneficial parts, trash the useless/unecessary...(useless/unecessary are subjective as usual!) but I'm referring to the content of the comments and how they apply or benefit me and my grow. Anyway I agree with most of the "bottom line" info. In pretty much all of these reply's & comments & appreciate ALL of your input! On the behalf of great information recieved, I suppose I'll bid my digital adiue by saying (SO FAR!) EVERY GROW I've had the pleasure/priviledge of maintaining has been successful! The most recent few have definitely broke the proverbial mold in quality & aesthetics, hence my interest in picking experienced brains/1st hand techniques in hopes of collecting even small pieces of some "perfection formula", that I'm sure either doesn't exist, or exist's subjectively for many enthusiasts, on some level. Either way, in the right hands ANY info. is good info. (Imo) so I'll be around. Thanks again guys/gals!


----------



## OldAK-MTF907 (Sep 27, 2017)

1 of 3 (random bag seed strains!) that have reached the "finish line"! Kind of spicy with a fruity initial flavor and almost a 'cedar meets watermelon jolly rancher...!" aftertaste! Super pleased and so is my wife!


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 27, 2017)

OldAK-MTF907 said:


> View attachment 4018002
> Good stuff, as always I attempt to keep the beneficial parts, trash the useless/unecessary...(useless/unecessary are subjective as usual!) but I'm referring to the content of the comments and how they apply or benefit me and my grow. Anyway I agree with most of the "bottom line" info. In pretty much all of these reply's & comments & appreciate ALL of your input! On the behalf of great information recieved, I suppose I'll bid my digital adiue by saying (SO FAR!) EVERY GROW I've had the pleasure/priviledge of maintaining has been successful! The most recent few have definitely broke the proverbial mold in quality & aesthetics, hence my interest in picking experienced brains/1st hand techniques in hopes of collecting even small pieces of some "perfection formula", that I'm sure either doesn't exist, or exist's subjectively for many enthusiasts, on some level. Either way, in the right hands ANY info. is good info. (Imo) so I'll be around. Thanks again guys/gals!


Right on. And great outlook. Always try to keep learning.


----------



## OldAK-MTF907 (Sep 28, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Right on. And great outlook. Always try to keep learning.


Thats it man, exactly! In my professional career I decided years ago if it EVER starts to feel like "a job" or monotonous chore, or the day I feel I have no more to learn, I will head down to the local McDix & start flippin' fries & patties!


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Sep 30, 2017)

I have no idea if molasses works or not. I like it in some cookies but thats about all I know other than regular or "sulphured" molasses has no negligible effects on plants, actually plants do need some sulphur to remain healthy. Just sayin.


----------



## OldAK-MTF907 (Oct 1, 2017)

Jimmy Sparkle said:


> I have no idea if molasses works or not. I like it in some cookies but thats about all I know other than regular or "sulphured" molasses has no negligible effects on plants, actually plants do need some sulphur to remain healthy. Just sayin.


Agreed fully. And I have added a bit (small tspn.) of unsulphured molasses to each gallon of water for my bigger plants in mostly organic, composted soil & in my personal experience it does keep the plants looking healthier in general.


----------

